# Most Anticipated Upcoming Albums



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 10, 2012)

This year looks rather hopeful when it comes to new releases. Post here with any albums that you are looking forward to having.

As for me:

New Tool album! Having waited six years since the last Tool album, I can't wait for the new album that should be arriving later this year.

Storm Corrosion - Storm Corrosion
This collaboration between prog legends Steven Wilson and Mikael Akerfeldt is bound to be brilliant. It's just been announced that the album will be released in May.

Meshuggah - Koloss
What really can I say? These Swedes' brand of death/thrash/djent is crazy. Koloss will be out March 27th.

Gojira - L'Enfant Sauvage
There's been no date set, but this is going to be one of my favorites for sure. Gojira has really raised the bar with each record so far, so I have enormous hopes for this French metal band's upcoming release on June 26th.

Rush - Clockwork Angels
'Nuff said

Black Sabbath - TBA
The original lineup of Sabbath is reuniting and going on a world tour. I would have written the past sentence in all caps had I not been a little worried about the fact that drummer Bill Ward kind of backed out on a lot of their shows. If the album is finished though, it will be amazing.

Anathema - Weather Systems
Set to come out April 24th. You can even listen to some samples on Amazon.

The Mars Volta - Noctorniquet
Every time I hear a new TMV release I feel like I'm listening to the band for the first time ever. These guys are constantly innovating, and this album should be another fantastic release.

Wintersun - Time (???)
About f***ing time. No joke, this album was supposed to be released in 2006, but has been continually delayed since then. 
Jari Maenpaa = Master troll. I'm not going to be surprised if I have to wait another year or two before it's actually released.


Honorable mentions: New Katatonia album, Ensiferum album, and (multiple) Devin Townsend albums.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 10, 2012)

Homestuck Vol. 9 is what I'm really looking forward to O_O


----------



## Fireworks (Mar 10, 2012)

although many 2012 albums I'm quite interested in have already been released/leaked, I've been lazy to get around to checking them out yet other than Kayo Dot - Gamma Knife and Andrew Bird - Break It Yourself, both of which were extremely solid releases

here's a pretty good list of new stuff this year:

storm corrosion
john petrucci
delain
alice in chains
how to destroy angels
katatonia
between the buried and me
tool
fates warning
fredrik thordendal's special defects
osi
alcest
megaherz
lacuna coil
black pyramid
les discrets
eisbrecher
eluveitie
orange goblin
earth
xandria
pythia
amberian dawn
threshold
oomph!
gojira
moonspell
meshuggah
epica
electric wizard
jeff loomis
diablo swing orchestra
anathema
obituary
the ocean
cult of luna
candlemass
ulcerate
hypocrisy
necrophobic
absu
sleepytime gorilla museum
lunatica
black sabbath
nine inch nails
queens of the stone age
40 watt sun
havok
helloween
cynic
soundgarden
voivod
ensiferum
cathedral
emigrate
cryptopsy
sigh
emilie autumn
blut aus nord
cursive
al-namrood
periphery
swallow the sun
sleigh bells
rodrigo y gabriela
saltillo


----------



## Datura (Mar 10, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> epica


Requiem for the Indifferent is an excellent album. It's a nice mix of elements from the previous four albums, especially The Phantom Agony. A bit of a shame Nuclear Blast accidentally put the instrumental version of Serenade of Self-Destruction on the physical copies, since the normal version is one of my favorite tracks from the album. (I also enjoy Storm the Sorrow, Delirium, Avalanche, and the title track.) So yeah, definitely give it a listen!

A lot of the other symphonic metal acts you mentioned (Lunatica, Pythia, Amberian Dawn) have disappointed in the past, so I'm not holding my breath. Xandria's new album is decent if you like old-school Nightwish, but I found it largely boring.

The only album I'm really excited for at the moment is Garbage's latest, Not Your Kind of People.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 10, 2012)

Eluveitie's one is already out. It's all right.


----------



## Datura (Mar 10, 2012)

Honestly, I'm starting to think Slania's awesomeness was just luck. I haven't enjoyed anything else I've heard from Eluveitie.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 11, 2012)

I think you need to go wash out your mouth after that comment, but that's okay, I mean horses for courses.

No I still love you Datura it is all okay please forgive me!

In all seriousness: I like everything they have done. But that's the good thing - we get to have differing opinions, and we get to make fun of each other's folly.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 11, 2012)

To be perfectly fair, Helvetios is probably my favorite Eluveitie album so far... besides Slania.


----------



## Datura (Mar 11, 2012)

I haven't actually listened to Helvetios, but it seems to be getting much more aclaim than The Arcane Dominion and ER(AINW)—both of which I found _incredibly boring_—so I'll probably end up giving it a listen.

Highly doubt it could top Slania for me, though.


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 11, 2012)

It doesn't. But then, you would need a pretty epic record to beat Slania.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Mar 21, 2012)

Stolen Babies is apparently coming out with an album this year. If this is true, I will be a very happy ... .

And uh christina aguilera might be releasing something this year. Don't judge me.


----------



## Datura (Mar 21, 2012)

... said:


> Stolen Babies is apparently coming out with an album this year. If this is true, I will be a very happy ...


I'll be happy too, but they've been talking about a new album since 2008-ish, so I'm not getting _too_ excited.

Really, The End Records is a terrible label in general. Virgin Black's _Requiem: Pianissimo_ has been finished for *six years*—composition, recording, mixing, EVERYTHING—and there's still no information about its release. It's a shame, because The End has all of the cool avant-garde metal bands and they could really support that niche in the music world, but...


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 22, 2012)

Avant-garde metal is kind of too avant-garde for me though, most of the time. The only bands you'd consider avant-garde that I've enjoyed are Arcturus (which is really a Norwegian BM offshoot that went bonkers because they had Garm) and Unexpect, which is such a completely screwed up stylistic mess that it's kind of hard to pin down what exactly they're trying to achieve, apart from sending your head spinning into outer space.

The problem is I don't want crazy to be crazy for the sake of being crazy, but because being crazy makes sense in the context of the song. This is kind of why I dislike a LOT of metal nowadays - it's just played the way it should be, which irritates me to no end because I don't want to hear aggression for the sake of aggression, complex time signatures for the sake of complex time signatures, etc. (It's a reason why I am also enjoying Dream Theater less these days, although their old work will always have a place in my heart).

What I am looking forward to is Weather Systems, though, by Anathema. This is mostly because for me I am hoping they have progressed their sound again. I have to say that in my opinion, the last one was a good record but not worth the 7 year wait despite some excellent tracks. But the Anathema I prefer is the gloomy one, in their mid-era around Judgement, and that's exactly what they were trying to get rid of in their new direction. It'll be interesting to see if their new-found creativity is going to carry the same emotional impact that it has had with me.


----------



## Datura (May 5, 2012)

I can now confirm that Garbage's Not Your Kind of People is excellent.


----------



## Phantom (May 5, 2012)

Linkin Park's new album... I am curious.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 5, 2012)

L'enfant Sauvage by Gojira is set for release June 26th. Jus' sayin'

Oh, and Storm Corrosion leaked a while ago. It isn't released until this next Tuesday, though.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (May 5, 2012)

It's been out for a few days so I don't know if it counts, but Marilyn Manson's new album came out earlier this week and I was pleasantly surprised by how good it is. Half-return to his earlier industrial sound, half-refinement of his metal sound, 100% fantastic production, very clean and tight. "Breaking The Same Old Ground" is definitely the stand-out track and one of the best album closers I've ever heard.


----------



## Michi (May 8, 2012)

... said:


> And uh christina aguilera might be releasing something this year. Don't judge me.


I hate her old stuff, but I love a lot of the tracks on _Bionic_. Depending on what direction she takes I might like this next album.


----------



## Datura (May 10, 2012)

Little Monster said:


> I hate her old stuff, but I love a lot of the tracks on _Bionic_. Depending on what direction she takes I might like this next album.


Ew, what? Bionic was a hot mess. But it's fine; I'll love her no matter what.


----------



## Dragiiin123 (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Datura (May 28, 2012)

Diablo Swing Orchestra's just-released _Pandora's Piñata_ is definitely going to end up on my top albums of 2012 list. The ending track is stunning. (If you don't want to listen to the whole thing, just start at 6:00. That's when it goes into mind-blowing territory and doesn't let up.)


----------



## glitchedgamer (Jun 22, 2012)

It was Kreator's Phantom Antichrist, but that came out a few weeks ago. Now it would have to be Testament's Dark Roots of Earth, which is out in July, and Blut Aus Nord's Cosmosophy.


----------



## Michi (Jul 18, 2012)

Apparently Lady Gaga's and Ke$ha's new albums are coming very soon! We have a snippet of a song called "Supernatural" from Ke$ha's and it sounds reeally good!


----------



## Datura (Jul 18, 2012)

Kinda wish Lady Gaga would fall off the face the earth, but _whoo_ Ke$ha. :D "Supernatural" is sounding very promising.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 19, 2012)

Wintersun's "Time" is now split up into "Time I" and "Time II". "Time I" is to be released October 12. ABOUT GOD DAMN TIME >:( The album was originally scheduled for release in 2006!


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm anticipating the Homestuck solo album(s) that's scheduled to come out in August.


----------



## kyeugh (Oct 11, 2013)

(hopefully this isn't a bump?)

New fun. album announced!  *fangirls wildly*


----------

